# when to band kids for wethering?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

hello! i'm hoping to keep two boys from this kidding to train to pack and harness. i was wondering at what age everyone banded (or whatever way you do it). becuase the girls due dates are early-mid may and the ohio packgoat rendy is mid june and i really really REALLY want to go. so i'd be taking my two girls and the wethers.
thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

7 to 12 weeks is usually ideal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> 7 to 12 weeks is usually ideal.


 I agree.... :thumb: 
and...as long as.. you don't let them get to big....you will be go to go.... :greengrin:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I band at 12 weeks. I want to give the urethra plenty of time to grow. There is a risk they *could* impregnate thier mothers at that age but I feel that risk is worth taking to reduce the risk of UC. onder:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

well i'm gonna be milking the girls and i seperate the kids from moms after the first four days. so going to the rendy would be when they start being together... and i'd keep them seperate ~not left unattended with any ladies  ~ if possible if only becuase they are gonna be so young.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

jodief100 said:


> I band at 12 weeks. I want to give the urethra plenty of time to grow. There is a risk they *could* impregnate thier mothers at that age but I feel that risk is worth taking to reduce the risk of UC. onder:


 I totally agree, I band at three months also.


----------

